# Could this work in a 150 gal tall?



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey!

A guy at work asked me if I wanted a 150 gal tall with stand, filter, heater, and lighting for $300. He even said he would deliever it! At first I said yes and I was excited and then when he said it's tall my smile faded lol but then I looked at the dimensions and thought its ok just not the best. Do you think it's a good deal or no? I know that when keeping cichlids you need length and width and not heighth. However, I won't be able to buy it for a while but if its worth it I will! The dimensions are: 48 x 24 x 31 Tall and was wondering could I keep a male Dovii or a male Jag in there without tankmates as a wet pet for life (longterm)? Could a pair of Jags work in there or no? Thanks!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

IMO, it's kind of a useless size unless you're keeping something like discus or angels...tall fish who use the height. 150gal or not, IMO 4ft. is still too short...might get away with a jag, but too small for a dovii and too small for a jag pair. Again, my opinion. I'd save the $300 and wait for a 6ft. tank of similar size.


----------



## Strohs58 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have that very same tank. Its currently stocked with...

2 Large Oscars
7 Large Silver Dollars
1 Rainbow Shark
1 Bala Shark
1 Eclipse Catfish

I think a jag/pair of jags or dovii would be fine in there. And I paid $300 for mine also, which is a nice deal.










Just my $.02


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Again, my opinion. I'd save the $300 and wait for a 6ft. tank of similar size.IMO, it's kind of a useless size unless you're keeping something like discus or angels...tall fish who use the height.


That's pretty much what I was thinking. But then I also kept thinking maybe it would be ok. So I am stuck in the middle. My fiance and I both hate tall tanks but the width and the length isn't too bad but yet again I would rather get a 125 or 150 with the 6ft. I am also kind of looking at it as just a wet pet tank more so then a spawning pair. I really love breeding and keeping my Cutteri and so I thought a single big fish would be very cool! Here lately I have been craving to get a big fish like a Dovii more so but a Jag would be right along with it.............I think I need to stop :lol:. I have MTS very bad! What does everyone else think?


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Sticking my nose in where perhaps it doesn't belong (haven't kept either) but here is my first reaction:

1) A dovii potentially reaching 24" means two body lengths of swimming room and one body length of turning space. Of course a dovii may not reach that size, but still, strictly speaking in mathematical ratios of fish length:tank dimensions, that's the equivalent of keeping my (eventually) 6" Salvini in a 2 1/2 Gallon! I'd say no way, and even a 6 foot seems tight.

2) A Jag at 16", with the same logic would be the equal to keeping that same Salvini in a little under a 10g. A pair I think would be too cramped. Maybe you could get away with a sole female...

Of course this is not scientific (as much a rant about those who have given me a hard time about having a 6" fish in a 29g!) and doesn't take into account temperaments and swimming habits, but it was my reaction and so I'm putting it out there. I'd wait for a 6' too and then think JAG!

Even better: Jag chasing baby Cutteri snacks!


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Sticking my nose in where perhaps it doesn't belong (haven't kept either) but here is my first reaction:
> 
> 1) A dovii potentially reaching 24" means two body lengths of swimming room and one body length of turning space. Of course a dovii may not reach that size, but still, strictly speaking in mathematical ratios of fish length:tank dimensions, that's the equivalent of keeping my (eventually) 6" Salvini in a 2 1/2 Gallon! I'd say no way, and even a 6 foot seems tight.
> 
> ...


Very good input! Thank you very much! :thumb: Feel free to say what you want! I think I will wait and get the 125 (6').


----------



## bboyspook (Aug 14, 2009)

Comic sans took the words right out of my mouth. Turning space is a huge deal for a lot of fish. I personally hate tall aquariums (unless im housing fish that are smaller and are used to swimming through all levels of the aquarium high, low middle) the size does matter... but most people say that its not the gallonage, but how much space your fish as to move. glad you decided on waiting for your 6' aquarium  good luck with everything man


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

+1 for comic's input. It was pretty much what I was going to type.

I passed up a similar tank for the same reason...48" just isn't lomng enough. After looking at a few bad tanks, I have decided to bite the bullet and have put a down payment on a 125 gal 6' perfecto from the reefer LFS.


----------



## bboyspook (Aug 14, 2009)

vaypourus said:


> +1 for comic's input. It was pretty much what I was going to type.
> 
> I passed up a similar tank for the same reason...48" just isn't lomng enough. After looking at a few bad tanks, I have decided to bite the bullet and have put a down payment on a 125 gal 6' perfecto from the reefer LFS.


Dont give up just yet. Many people sell good tanks on craigslist. Like there is a guy in my area who was selling a 125, 6' for $300-350ish. I would have bought it.. but my apartment complex isnt even allowed to have aquariums =P Just post up on there that you are looking for a 6' long aquarium and im sure you will get responses


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

bboyspook said:


> Like there is a guy in my area who was selling a 125, 6' for $300-350ish.


My LFS quoted me about $450 for a 125 Perfecto with twin corner overflows and all plumbing, with a warranty on the tank. I'm a frugal person, but for the extra cash, it seems worth it.


----------



## bboyspook (Aug 14, 2009)

vaypourus said:


> bboyspook said:
> 
> 
> > Like there is a guy in my area who was selling a 125, 6' for $300-350ish.
> ...


nice, does it come with a stand at least?


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> Comic sans took the words right out of my mouth. Turning space is a huge deal for a lot of fish. I personally hate tall aquariums (unless im housing fish that are smaller and are used to swimming through all levels of the aquarium high, low middle) the size does matter... but most people say that its not the gallonage, but how much space your fish as to move. glad you decided on waiting for your 6' aquarium good luck with everything man


I hate tall, bowfront, and corner tanks as well! I like long and standard tanks a lot better! Thank you very much! Thank you very much everyone! :thumb:


----------

